# No sé si debo usar Arduino o Raspi



## LABARU (Abr 30, 2014)

Hola familia:
No es que necesite ayuda, es que necesito un milagro, ver la luz!
Siempre me ha gustado la Informática y la tecnología,  pero nunca he profundizado mucho, y ahora lo necesito de golpe.
Tengo que cerrar un circuito de automatismo de puerta de garaje desde mi smartphone android. Al dispositivo que lo haga solo le puede llegar señal de red de un dispositivo movil (yo pienso en un pendrive 3G)
El puerto (pulsador) que hay que cerrar mide 3,8V en reposo.
En cuanto pueda subo fotos de la circuitería.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2014)

No te entiendo muy bien, pero si forzosamente ha de ser 3G mejor un rPI.
Eso si,  no entiendo para que quieres abrir una pueta por 3G ¿La vas a abrir desde Bélgica?, si la vas a abrir cuando estás delante no le veo mucha lógica.
El resto de la pregunta no la entiendo, no se como se cierra un pulsador aparte de pulsándolo. Si lo que quieres decir es que ya hay un circuito con un pulsador que va a 3,3V y quieres "pulsarlo" con la rPI, no hay mucho problema, o directamente o con un transistor o un optoacoplador.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 30, 2014)

Yo tampoco se por que tiene que ser red 3G, igual pudieras usar la red local para el Paspberry PI(que ya tiene su conector Ethernet) o un shield para el arduino, en ese caso basta que el Smart Phone esté en rango del Wi-Fi de la casa, por que si usas red móvil todavía tendrías que pagar por el número que manejaría el dispositivo.


----------



## LABARU (Abr 30, 2014)

Vaya, antes hice una "Respuesta rápida" y parece que no se ha subido.
Voy a reformular el problema.
Tengo una explotación ganadera en mitad del monte, sin acceso actual a internet por cable, ni mucho menos wifi, (de ahí que la conexión deba ser por un modem 3G USB (asumo el coste de número nuevo y tarifa de dt, os), toda la explotación está alimentada a 12V con placa solar. La apertura de la puerta del ganado la tengo automatizada con un automatismo de puerta de garage al que le tengo puesto un programador digital que, a las horas que le tengo indicadas, da un "pulsado" (por medio de su relé interno puentea el puerto seco del automatismo) hasta ahí he llegado yo.
Y está bien, porque para cuando llego yo de hacer otras labores , el ganado ya está en la calle.
PEEEEERO, y aquí viene la cuestión, cuando llueve y no quiero que salgan tengo que subir corriendo a anular el programador. De ahí mi intención de sustituir el programador por un cerebrito al que, via internet, le pueda decir yo: "ABRE".
Voy a ver si consigo subir una foto... parece que desde el smartphone no puedo...

---------- Actualizado después de 1 hora ----------

Otra cosa... ayer he visto por ahí un Arduino YUN, que por lo que  entiendo es un Arduino con miniordenador, lo cual ¿me ayuda a  simplificar? 
Porque básicamente a mi lo que me pasa es que me han metido miedo con el  tema de meterle sobretensión a la raspi, y , poco a poco, con las  investigaciones voy viendo que lo que yo pensaba que era trabajar a más  tensión, resulta que va a ser trabajar a muuucha menos.
Arduíno me lo recomiendan por simple y polivalente, la gran cantidad de  gadgets (sensores y demás), y la facilidad de ponerle relés, y los  inconvenientes de la Raspi son su sensibilidad. Las ventajas de la Raspi  son su versatilidad y conectabilidad a internet por 3G... aunque esto  igual ya se puede hacer con el YUN...
No se, esto es un campo de dudas...
A ver si me conecto al Pc y subo unas fotos, parece que desde el smartphone no puedo ...


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2014)

Solo para pulsar y listo... Casi que usaría un teléfono normal sin mas. Llamas y en vez de sonar abre. Si puedes programar en la lista de teléfonos que según quien llame suene o vibre...con algo así de simple puede valer.
Se me ocurre poner como tono por defecto un mp3 de silencio absoluto y en tu teléfono, el de tu prima y el de tu hermano (por decir algo) un tono bien fuerte.
Quitas el altavoz y pones un transistor que "pulse" si llama alguien conocido abre, si llama cualquier otro no abre.
A lo mejor con algún cutrofono que tengas por un cajón vale.


----------



## LABARU (Abr 30, 2014)

Pues mira, eso no lo había pensado yo... vamos, ni se me había ocurrido.
De todos modos no me seduce, no me resulta tan exótico como montar y programar un microordenador o un microcontrolador... "la aventura está en el camino".
La cosa es que , una vez tenga un cerebrito en la caja, luego querré hacer otra cosa, y luego otra...
pero bueno... lo estudiaré... necesitaré preguntarle a algún electrónico qué transistor meterle... por lo menos parece rápido y barato (lo tengo todo)

Pues mira, eso no lo había pensado yo... vamos, ni se me había ocurrido.
De todos modos no me seduce, no me resulta tan exótico como montar y programar un microordenador o un microcontrolador... "la aventura está en el camino".
La cosa es que , una vez tenga un cerebrito en la caja, luego querré hacer otra cosa, y luego otra...
pero bueno... lo estudiaré... necesitaré preguntarle a algún electrónico qué transistor meterle... por lo menos parece rápido y barato (lo tengo todo)



Bueno, veo que he conseguido subir ar chivo XD, lo he intentado hacer editando el post anterior, pero no me salía la opcción de subir archivos, y ya estoy muy mayor para meterlos por la url:// (disculpenme moderadores y hagan lo que crean pertinente).
Bueno, la primera imagen es el integrado completo del automatismo de la puerta (a título informativo), la segunda imagen soy yo mismo y mi tester comprobando la tensión en el puerto (o como haya que llamarlo) en el que tenemos que puentear para accionar el motor (esta medición la pongo porque creo que es muy relevante, ya que tengo oído que la Raspy es muy sensible a las tensiones) debo decir que con el tester me dió esta medición y nada más, pero cuando lo probé con un tester para baterías de coche (de esos que tiene tres leds que te dan la carga) se accionó el mecanismo. La tercera imagen es el esquema del automatismo en el que dice donde y qué se puede conectar en el puerto del pulsador manual.
Aunque ponga en marcha la idea de Scooter y el cutreléfono... quiero seguir leyendo opciones Raspi VS Arduino... si puede ser.
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Abr 30, 2014)

Si es por aprender aprenderás y mucho no, lo siguiente. Si tienes que poner un modem 3G, tener su dirección IP y toda la lista de cosas... Pues será complicado.

Lo que te propongo lo bueno es que es gratis;  solo tienes que recargar la tarjeta cuando caduque porque no gastas nada llamando ya que no descuelgas.
Hace años vi automatismos de ese tipo que funcionaban por el número de tonos, a cada número le asignaba una acción. Lo que pasa es que hoy en día los números de tonos no corresponden ni de lejos con el número de timbrazos.

PD. Amaestra a una de las vacas a que abra o que te llame  (a esa le pagas mas, claro)


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2014)

Disculpen que me entrometa, no conozco nada de Arduino y sus variantes fuera de leer los nombres; pero para evitar problemas entre el equipo existente y el agregado no se puede usar un OptoAclopador tipo PC817 ó alguno mejor ???.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## LABARU (May 1, 2014)

Disculpa aceptada.
A un servidor le pasa lo mismo que a usted, pero en la lista mia no solo va Arduino... tambien va, Raspi, optoacoplador... Me suenan, pero desconozco sus profundidades...
Pero si, ese es más o mwnos el camino, intuyo.
A una raspi ¿se le puede poner un relé con optoacoplador (de los de 5v de arduino) al puerto IO sin nada más?


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2014)

Si, claro es una posibilidad .
Por ejemplo ahora estoy usando los PC814 PC424 PC844 que tienen la particularidad de tener la entrada "de alterna", tienen dos diodos en antiparalelo.
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/43364/SHARP/PC814.html






Estos podrían ir sin mas conectados en lugar del altavoz y el transistor en paralelo con el pulsador.


----------



## LABARU (May 1, 2014)

Otra vez que me la ha liado y se ha perdido mi mensaje
Bueno, volvamos al lio...
Con mis escasisísimos conocimientos de electrónica entiendo con el esquema d*e* ese chip que por los pines 1 y 2 servirían para recibir la "información" directamente de la raspi o del altavoz del teléfono y los pins 3 y 4 le mandarían la información al automatismo?
¿Así, sin nada más en medio? ¿O eso sólo valdría para el altavoz del teléfono?
En realidad no hace falta la protección contra alterna p*or*q*ue* la raspi y el teléfono van en CC. No?


----------



## Scooter (May 1, 2014)

Enmedio si hay algo, hay luz.
Eso es un optoacoplador, cuando mandas la señal se enciende el led y el fototransistor conduce, así te olvidas de si la masa es común se si este da la señal por cero, por uno o por medio.
Como además ese modelo lleva dos diodos da igual como lo pongas que seguro que aciertas, si es continua, alterna, si lo pones en un sentido o en el otro aciertas siempre.
Si la tensión del altavoz es capaz de encender el diodo el fototransistor conduce, lo pones en paralelo con el pulsador y ya está.


----------



## LABARU (May 1, 2014)

Estoy destripando un LG.
NO TE DIGO MÁS!

Es un modelo simplísimo que regalaban con una tarifa duo. Lleva 3 meses apagado en el cajón y lo enciendo y la batería está al 100% LA P..A CAÑA!


----------



## josemaX (May 1, 2014)

No se que presupuesto tienes para esto, pero puedes poner un cacharrillo de estos y manejarlo con el móvil:

http://microcom.es/hermes_lc1.php


----------



## LABARU (May 1, 2014)

Mmmm 207€… Se me va un poco de presupuesto, pero pinta muy bien. Tiene más posibilidades de las q*ue* necesito, pero parece muy profesional. Quizá más adelante.
De momento sigo destripando el móvil.


----------



## Scooter (May 2, 2014)

Un arduino + shield + relés, fuentes... puede andar por la mitad facilmente.


----------



## LABARU (May 2, 2014)

Si, esa cuenta ya la había echado yo, pero hay que reconocer es que para MEGATORPES es una gran idea a un precio razonable.
De momento ya he descartado un LG tontísimo y estoy empezano a destripar mi viejo Nokia N 73... me da mucha pena, porque sigue siendo un telefonazo.
Pero seguir dando ideas, que yo estoy dispuesto a aprender.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Scooter (May 2, 2014)

Si, claro. 100€ de diferencia no es mucho dinero, es poquiiiisimo. Cuenta a cuanto cobras tu la hora y el tiempo que gastas en montar el arduino, si lo haces en menos de 50 horas te doy un beso... Osea que es bastante mas barato comprarlo hecho, otra cosa es que sea menos divertido.
En el arduino hay que añadir, regletas, separadores, la caja, montar, ajustar...posiblemente salga mas caro incluso solo en dinero.


----------



## LABARU (May 13, 2014)

Hola gente, ni he abandonado el proyecto ni me he olvidado de contaros mis progresos. Simplemente he estado bastante liado :cabezon: aprendiendo a medir con el polimetro y cosas así 
Bromas aparte. Estoy esperando el pedido con el optoacoplador que me recomendó Scooter.
También hablé con el que me vende los componentes (¿se puede hacer publicidad?) y me dijo que más estable sería haciendolo con un 555 (un chip programable), pero bueno, eso lo dejaré para en caso quee con el opto no lo consiga... de momento el movil que voy a usar es un N73 del 2007 que aun va de cine... le conectaré por el manos libres para no tener que destripar el altavoz (me da mucha pena joderlo)
Ya os contaré
Un saludo


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2014)

Si el 555 es un chip programable entonces yo mido quince metros de alto y mi coeficiente intelectual es de once millones.
Llamar programable a eso es un "poquito" exagerado.
Además no veo relación alguna, es como recomendar cambiar un destornillador por un nivel de burbuja. Los dos son herramientas pero ni tienen usos ni remotamente parecidos aunque se puedan complementar o interconectar.


----------



## LABARU (May 13, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Si el 555 es un chip programable entonces yo mido quince metros de alto y mi coeficiente intelectual es de once millones.
> Llamar programable a eso es un "poquito" exagerado.
> Además no veo relación alguna, es como recomendar cambiar un destornillador por un nivel de burbuja. Los dos son herramientas pero ni tienen usos ni remotamente parecidos aunque se puedan complementar o interconectar.




JAJJAJA
Veo que, de una forma quizá inconsciente has captado mi desproporcionada e irreal visión de la "programación" de chips.
desde mi ignorancia en electrónca diría más bien que podríamos equiparar la comparación que tu haces, mejor entre un nivel de burbuja  y un teodolito... bueno, es una afirmación meramente arbitraria y por polemizar fftopic:
Al lio, no dudo que tengas razón, pero bueno, igual de locura me parecía lo del teléfono y aquí estamos, buscando la manera. Yo por lo poco que he visto del 555 tampoco me parece del todo descabellado, pero, comoo ya dije, lo dejaré para estudiarlo en caso que el opto me dé fallos.
Seguiremos informando...
PD: Llamar programable al ZX81, con el que yo empecé, también será mucho decir hoy en dia... pero así están las cosas ;-)


----------



## Scooter (May 13, 2014)

Un ZX81 si es programable. 
Un 555 no lo es.

Un 555 es un temporizador, no muy brillante, nada mas. No le veo uso y mira que la gente ha hecho cosas raras con él.
Es barato y tremendamente común.


----------



## J2C (May 13, 2014)

OffTopic ON

 Como decimos por estos pagos, *el vendedor de la casa de repuestos le ha vendido cualquier verdura !!.*

 OffTopic OFF

 Esperemos que el colega no la compre.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2014)

A eso suena a que tiene dos cajones llenos de 555 y está viendo si le da salida.
A cada uno que toque el timbre le vende uno, aunque haya entrado a preguntar por el horario de la panadería de enfrente.

Reconstrucción Dramatizada:

_-Din dong
-Adelante
-Disculpe, ¿Sabe a que hora abre el doctor que pasa consulta enfrente?
-Tome un *555 *que hace la misma función, y ya si lo acopla a un *4017 * cura el cáncer_


----------



## Nuyel (May 14, 2014)

Bueno, técnicamente "programas" los tiempos del 555, pero de eso a que haga algo más pues... bueno, bastaría para que la puerta se abriera cada día con bastante precisión


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 14, 2014)

Hola amigos. estoy dudando si me meto en este hilo o no! Pero vale, demos nuestros comentarios.

Yo confirmo lo escrito anteriormente, que para ese uso existen equipos que se instalan en el carro y que permiten abrir y cerrar.

Si a lo del placer de hacer algo uno mismo se refiere, mas valdría dedicarse al tema de electrónica y/o informática por separado. Siempre me vuelvo a encontrar con que un apasionado, virgen en lo que ha conocimientos de la materia se refiere, busca realizar algo. También me he encontrado que los apasionados del tipo mencionado, por no saber de la materia, consideran sencillo lo que es algo mas un reto y difícil, lo que es sencillo de realizar.

El amigo iniciador de este hilo aparentemente es un emprendedor enérgico y sumamente interesado. Al estilo "bola de cristal" asumiré algo!

La idea de usar un celular con Android aparentemente lo atrae! Pues eso realmente que es algo muy apasionante. Para aprender en ese campo, 3 cosas se necesitan para empezar a aprender:

1. El "Android SDK". Ese sistema de desarrollo se puede descargar gratuitamente del Internet.
2. El Kit para conectar hardware externa a un programa en el entorno Android usando la interfaz USB.
3. Un evaluation Kit. Allí recomendaría seleccionar uno que sea promovido por el proveedor del Punto "2".

Estudiar eso hará mucho placer, pues es increíble la cantidad de cosas que se pueden hacer, todas partiendo del celular con Android!

Yo por ejemplo tengo pensado construirme una emisora de radio control, combinando la Hardware de una tableta con Android y Hardware externa conectada por USB. Como tecnología de transmisión mi visión compasa combinar varias tecnologías al tiempo. Usar LTE, para poder ver, usando Skype por ejemplo, lo que una webcam en el modelo perceive, etcétera.


----------



## Scooter (May 14, 2014)

Yo considero al 555 configurable y ajustable pero no programable .
Respecto al android, es una opción interesante


----------



## Nuyel (May 14, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo considero al 555 configurable y ajustable pero no programable .
> Respecto al android, es una opción interesante



Según la definición de programa  no se usted, pero a mi parecer la acción de conmutar en bajo y alto, está programada al igual que determinada serie de TV está programada para salir al aire a cierta hora, o el programa de actividades como por ejemplo una boda, eso está programado, nunca dije que se programara en un lenguaje de programación, pero de que programas un tiempo lo está.
Y no lo discutamos y vayamos al off topic 

Ahora el 555 no es buena idea para un tiempo tan largo por la fuga del capacitor, es un temporizador de mil usos (hay cosas bastante raras que hacen con él y contar tiempo no lo es), pero para operar por días no lo recomiendo para nada.


----------



## LABARU (May 15, 2014)

Vaya, veo que no puedo dejar el Tema huérfano mucho rato, porque luego no tengo tiempo de asimilar tánto aprendizaje.
Voy a contestar de memoria a todo lo que me ponéis. Mi memoria es mala y mis conocimientos del tema más posible causa de la polémica de "programación o no", quizá la culpa es q el colega me dijo otra palabra y mi cerebro lo tradujo a mi idioma, pero me quedo con el concepto que dice el compañero sobre la programación de la señal de salida, concretamente el q m lo recomendó lo hizo en ese sentido. Ante la posible inestabilidad de un tono de móvil, podía tener una señal uniforme y de una duración programable.
Perdonan faltas de escritura o incongruencias del teclado, escribir desde mi android de 3,5" no es facil y menos en un foro, PERO android tengo, y por eso quería poder hacer o usar algúna apli de tipo control domótico de las cienes y cienes que hay por el mundo, ahora mismo es lo más común como siempre antes lo fué un PC.
Os agradezco a todos la participación e ideas, y voy a volver al foro, por si me he dejado algo en el tintero.
Ah, Helmut, lo de dispositivos en el carro, supongo que te refieres a finales de carrera. La cosa es que evito usarlos, en principio, porque la puerta ya hace bien su cometido, de hecho abre y cierra programada todos los dias, pero necesito quitar ese sistema para poder hacerlo yo, ya sea vía internet o via movil, por cuestiones que ya explico por ahí arriba. Queda claro que estoy tán lejos que el mando a distancia no llega...
Una primicia.... esta tarde hago la primera prueba!!!!
Ayer conseguí encender timida y entrecortadamente un led con el chip de Scooter, y ahí creo que es donde le veía utilidad al 555 el vendedor de verduras. Ya os contaré.


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2014)

Mm mm un monoestable redisparable se usa para filtrar. Pero el 555 no suele ser redisparable en sus configuraciones como monoestable y en todo caso iría además, no en vez de.


----------



## LABARU (May 15, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Mm mm un monoestable redisparable se usa para filtrar. Pero el 555 no suele ser redisparable en sus configuraciones como monoestable y en todo caso iría además, no en vez de.



Ahí si que te voy a decir una cosa:
NPI

XD


----------



## LABARU (May 15, 2014)

Bueno, después del primer intento... algo hemos conseguido.
A ver si esta noche puedo enlazar un video.
Lo siento, no va ha haber video. El Imageshack se ha vuelto de pago durante mi larga ausencia y el Youtube insiste en hacerme un perfil de Google+ y no me sale de la seta ampliar mi huella digital. Así que breves palabras yy mucha imaginación.
El movil que he usado ha sido un LG supermegaultra sencilo, tanto que no se le pueden meter tonos ni nada por el estilo. Lo he tenido que usar porque el Nokia N73 me da tan poca señal de salida por el manos libres conectado a la salida de auriculares que no acciona el optoacoplador. Ante la llamada, eel optoacoplador, un Sharp SFH620A-3, acciona el relé del auutmatismo de puerta, PEEERO al mismo ritmo de la musiquita del movil ¡¡como una puñetera matraca!! y unas veces acaba en I y otras en O... abriendose (o no) la puerta... 

CONCLUSIÓN:
1) ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡SE PUEDEEE!!!!!!!
2) Hay que perfeccionarlo.

Opciones:
-Amplificar la salida de audio del Nokia para que de los aprox 0.5V que creo que da de salida el altavoz del LG.
-Destripar  mi queridísimo N73 para llegar hasta el altavoz y puentearlo.
(Ni que decir tiene que el Nokia ya tiene resuelto el tema de tono silenciado y tono hecho a base de Audaciti con frecuencia y tiempo de duración al gusto del consumidor)
-Pogramar un 555 para que ante la entrada de esa "matraca" de como respuesta un pulso de tensión suficiente y duración adecuada. 

Seguro que hay otras opciones, pero yo no soy, ni siquiera, un aprendiz de electrónica... soy como creo que dijo  Hellmut, un entusiasta. Por cierto, gracias por decidirr meterte.
Siento lo del video.
A ver que me podeis contar... antes de que destripe el Nokia.

A la vista de este video... 



 hay que buscar otra solución que no pase por destripar el NOKIA... si lo hago ya nunca vvolverá a ser el mismo...


----------



## Nuyel (May 15, 2014)

la del 555  

este bonito circuito monostable se descarga constantemente con el pulso así que no recupera hasta que deje de timbrar la señal y después toma un tiempo para recargar y cambiar de estado después de haber dejado de sonar, R2 y C1 establece el tiempo, a mayor valor de alguno de ellos mayor tiempo requerido, el LED consideralo como el interno del optoacoplador o puedes poner lo como un bonito indicador, el transistor se encarga de amplificar la señal del teléfono así que no hay que desmantelar nada, R5 es a consideración, puede que no lo necesite pero en la simulación era necesario, o puedes emplear un valor más elevado para evitar perdidas a la señal del Nokia, R4 tambien puedes bajarlo hasta 32Ohm (valor común de auricular) sin problema alguno para aumentar sensibilidad, el interruptor solo está para simular el encendido del timbre con el generador de frecuencia, ahí iría el teléfono.


----------



## LABARU (May 16, 2014)

Me gusta. Me gusta mucho!
Creo q*ue *con las opciones q*ue* me da el Nokia de meterle, por ejemplo, un tono de llamada de 500khz y un segundo, puede funcionar.
Gracias por las molestias que te has tomado.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2014)

Con el 555 tendrás que pelear algo con las masas, comunes, retornos y demás gaitas.
Como se trata de puentear el pulsador que ya está puesto y no sabemos muy bien como está conectado, lo mas sencillo era poner en paralelo con él el transistor del optoacoplador de forma que nos daba lo mismo todo lo demás.

Veo dos caminos (de momento, habrán mil)
- Averiguar como está conectado internamente el pulsador que quieres puentear y a partir de ahí pensar mas

- Amplificar algo la señal del manos libres y seguir usando el optoacoplador y poco mas

- Disparar el 555 o similar desde el manos libres y luego poner el optoacoplador


¿Dije dos? 


Como soy cabezón y adalid de la liga anti555 voto por la segunda


PD. Al final verás como tenía razón el de la tienda.



*EDITO:*
He releido con mas atención tu anterior post.
Osea que si pulsas una vez la puerta se abre y si pulsas otra se vuelve a cerrar ¿no?

Entonces el monoestable no tiene que filtrar los 500Hz tiene que filtrar los huecos del "pi-pi-pi", osea un tiempo largo.
Si es así tienes que buscar un tono constante ("piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii") ya que de lo contrario te pasará lo mismo, si el tono hace "pi pi pi pi..." en cada pi abre o cierra y según el rato que mantengas la llamada par o impar el número de "PIs" hará una u otra cosa. Como los tonos del timbre no corresponden con los tonos de llamada estás vendido. A no ser que se monte un monoestable redisparable muy largo, y eso tampoco interesa porque si cambias de opinión tienes que esperar un rato para volver a llamar para que cierre.
Creo que con un tono constante y largo debe de ir tal como está.

De todos modos es un riesgo grande; si llama un teleplasta de los de "apúntese a yastel" o alguien simplemente por error te abre la puerta, luego llamas tu y cuando crees que la abres la cierras...
Yo pensaba que pulsando solo se abría y luego se cerraba sola por tiempo.


----------



## LABARU (May 16, 2014)

Si. La segunda es ideal. Porque en base a tus primeras intervenciones ya tengo un tono mute y otro de un pitido de un segundo. Con eso no hay teleplasta que me joda.
La secuencia es, en cada pulsada cambia de estado. Abre>para>cierra>para... obviamente para cuando llega a fin de carrera, pero si pulsas a medio recorrido se para, y si vuelves a dar vuelve en sentido contrario al que iba...
En definitiva, solo necssito que cuando llame y suene el tono se abra la puerta (por la mañana) y cuando por la noche llame... se cierre.
Como tengo q poner el transistor para amplificar la señal de la salida d auriculares?
No veis... al final lo conseguiremos!
Aún no sabemos por que camíno, pero al final saldrá.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2014)

Entonces me parece que basta con que encuentres un tono fijo constante que no pare nunca tipo "piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.....iiii" y ya está, será mas sencillo que todo lo demás.

Propuse lo del optoacoplador porque va "sin conectar" a ningún sitio;

Los diodos los enciende el auricular independientemente de si es alterna, continua... ya que hay dos en oposición si el teléfono da poca señal no le pongas resistencia en serie o pon una muy baja.
El transistor conduce independientemente de si el pulsador da cero al pulsar, solo puentea al pulsador esté donde y como esté, además el pulsador sigue funcionando porque solo has puesto "otro pulsador" en paralelo.
Con un monoestable (555 o el que sea) hay que pelearse para poner masas comunes, alimentación, que la salida de señal por 1, por 0, de 5V, de 12V, que no anule el pulsador y  todas las combinaciones posibles. No son problemas irresolubles pero pueden llevar tiempo y bastante confusión.

Yo buscaría/crearía un tono MP3 o AAC o lo que admita el teléfono con un pitido constante lo mas largo posible y después por si acaso al repetir el tono para que el tono tenga un hueco de silencio lo mas largo posible. Eso se graba lo mas fuerte que se pueda y debería de ir sin mas.


----------



## LABARU (May 16, 2014)

Lo del tono (como ya he dicho por ahí arriba) ya está apañado, tengo preparadaos varios de entre 200Hz y 1500Hz, pero de un segundo de duración y seguidos de un largo silencio. Solo me falta hacer un par de soldaduras y probar... ahora solo me falta cerciorarme de si necesitaré amplificar la salida de audio o no... no necesito ni calidad ni potencia y un solo canal... espero poder meterle mano este finde...


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2014)

Suerte, ya nos contarás.


----------



## LABARU (May 17, 2014)

Tengo un amigo electrónico al que no veo mucho (lastima) y me ha dicho que la salida de audio del movil es alterna y yo en mi polímetro no tengo una escala decente de tensión en alterna (lo más pequeño son 200V) así q*ue* m*e* buscaré un polímetro más decente.
De momento sigo estancado, cuando pueda hacer mediciones decentes ya seguiré.


----------



## fucko (May 17, 2014)

Hola!
Podrias probar con este circuito, cada numero genera un tono por lo que podrias por ejemplo con el "9" cerrar y con "1" abrir la puerta, y aun te queda el resto del teclado.

Sino me parece que podrias filtrar la señal del manos libres como si fuera un ripple


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2014)

LABARU dijo:


> Tengo un amigo electrónico al que no veo mucho (lastima) y me ha dicho que la salida de audio del movil es alterna y yo en mi polímetro no tengo una escala decente de tensión en alterna (lo más pequeño son 200V) así q*ue* m*e* buscaré un polímetro más decente.
> De momento sigo estancado, cuando pueda hacer mediciones decentes ya seguiré.


Claro que es alterna, por eso propuse un optoacoplador "de alterna"


----------



## LABARU (May 19, 2014)

Fucko, perdona pero no le veo utilidad... ahora mismo, creo que, solo necesito amplificar la salida de auriculares (manos libres) del móvil, el tema del tono a la medida ya lo resuelvo con el audacity, lo que me faltan (ojalá sea eso) solo son unos pocos mV para excitar el optoacoplador de ca que muy hábilmente me recomendó Scooter 
Otra idea q m han dado ha sido meterle al otro cutreléfono (al q le tenía pillada la señal del altavoz) un diodo con un condensador para homogeneizar el politono de salida ac a algo más uniforme dc... pero prefiero la versatilidad que me da el nokia, al permitirme usar un tono mute por defecto y el creado por mi para mejorar la seguridad y evitar que llamadas no deseadas me "jodan el invento"


----------



## Scooter (May 19, 2014)

mmm si pones un amplificador ya casi que te da igual lo del optoacoplador. Ya te lías en el mogollón de alimentación, condensadores de acople, masas etc.
¿Que valores de resistencias estás poniendo en serie con los diodos y en el colector? Yo probaría con el optoacoplador "a secas" sin nada en serie, es poco ortodoxo pero igual va. La mayoría de las salidas de audio por jack admiten que se les cortocircuite.

Había un sistema* para grabar en estéreo dos señales desfasadas 180º y conectar el receptor no entre un canal y masa sino entre uno y otro canal de forma que se tenía el doble de amplitud como si fuese un amplificador en puente. Voy a investigarlo y te cuento algo.


*Truco de los frikis que usan ordenadores de 8 bits para cargar programas, las grabadoras de cassette dan suficiente nivel pero la mayoría de los MP3 no. De esta forma tienen el doble de amplitud.


----------



## LABARU (May 19, 2014)

Pensaba yo hace un rato (al más puro estilo Cocodrilo Dundee en Ney York) ¿y si aprovecho el amplificador de unos altavoces de PC (de esos q*ue* van alimentados) para darle chicha a la salida d*e* audio del Nokia?
Mañana pruebo!

Ah, por cierto, Scooter, ¿resistencias?  no me parecieron necesarias, siempre me han parecido un estorbo  (puedes llamarlo ignorancia suma) Jaja
A ver esta tarde que pasa...


----------



## LABARU (May 21, 2014)

Vamos a ver... estoy un pocco hastiado del tema (demasiadas cosas en que pensar estos dias y dmasiado poco tiempo para nada)
La cosa no va muy allá, sigo sin polimetro decente, el amplificador de los altavoces de PC lleva su transformador de 230Vac a 12 Vcc (si no me equivoco, ya que a la salida del transformador lleva 4 diodos, dos pacá y dos pallá), lo he puesto al automatismo con esteoptoacoplador ppor  en medio http://www.retroamplis.com/epages/6...ctPath=/Shops/62070367/Products/OPT-SFH620A-3 (al estiloo Scooteer) y y no he conseguido nada  . Ahoraa ya  en casa lo he puestoo a modo de  reelé con un led alimentado a 3,,7 (bateria dee movil) y he obtenido pocoos resultaos usando como excitador del opto la salida de altavoz directamente... enn ell mejor de los casos me daba unn leve destello al principio deel tono de 440Hz,, o con el "ruido" al moverse el jack... pero nada estable ni previsible... luego se me ha ocurrido excitar el opto con  una pila de 9V (da 8,7V)... el resultado ha sidoo alentador... había menos respuesta qque con el ampli! EL QUE ME FALLA ES EL OPTOACOPLADOOR!!!  (y el teclado  del ordenador, que es inalambrico y debe tener las pilas enn las últimas) debe ser que cojí uno muy "sordo", por lo que necesito uno que se excite con pocos Voltios...
Otra cosa ¿porque la salida de auriculares es alterna si la alimentaciiñón es continua y los altavocess van polarizados (o como se llame)? es ignorancia pura.
Bueas noches. Estoy fundido.:loco:


----------



## Scooter (May 21, 2014)

Todos los altavoces del mundo van en alterna. La continua no se oye; es continua y no vibra.
La polarización solo vale para que en los sistemas estéreo vayan a la vez. Para sistemas mono es indiferente si lo pones en un sentido o en otro.


----------



## LABARU (May 21, 2014)

No ves, ya sabía yo que una lógica tenía que tener la cosa


----------



## Nuyel (May 22, 2014)

Scooter dijo:


> Todos los altavoces del mundo van en alterna. La continua no se oye; es continua y no vibra.
> La polarización solo vale para que en los sistemas estéreo vayan a la vez. Para sistemas mono es indiferente si lo pones en un sentido o en otro.



No precisamente, un amplificador clase A puede usar continua (aunque personalmente me refiero a ella como variable por que el el valor varía pero la polaridad no) sobre el altavoz, claro que tambien se calienta más y el altavoz nunca está en posición media, eso disminuye el rendimiento por que la corriente constante eleva la potencia a disipar por la bobina sin que esta produzca sonido.

Que indiquen la polaridad es para determinar la fase y con ello el desplazamiento del cono, en teoría si dos altavoces en contrafase reciben la misma señal, como el movimiento del cono sería en direcciones opuestas no se escucharía el sonido por que se cancelarían mutuamente.


----------



## LABARU (May 23, 2014)

Nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más!


----------



## LABARU (May 25, 2014)

No quiero parecer maleducado, entre otras cosas porque no lo soy, pero podemos  ddejar de hablar de la ppolaridad de los altavoces y volver al optoacoplador?
¿Son congruentes las cosas que me han pasado con l opto ese?
¿me recomendais algun opto concreto para las tensiones que tengo?
¿le pregunto al verdulero por el 555?
Gracias


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2014)

He estado liado y no lo he mirado. En www.speccy.org  y en www.zonadepruebas.com me suena que estaba el tema para doblar la amplitud desfasando los dos canales 180° 
Otra opción es probar con el vibrador o con el altavoz si dan mas tensión.

Si el atajo del optoacoplador no funciona se puede ir a un monoestable o a lo que prefieras.


Respecto a la educación o no como sabes la colaboración en los foros es desinteresada. Echamos una mano con ideas y conocimientos, lo que honestamente creo que es mejor, puede no funcionar por ser erróneas de parte del emisor o por serlo de parte del receptor en su implementación o interpretación. Si no te gusta "el servicio" eres libre de buscar en el sitio que prefieras y es lógico incluso que lo hagas; las molestias con la puerta las sufres tu.


----------



## LABARU (May 26, 2014)

Vaya, al final sin quererlo he conseguido parecerlo (maleducado). Era una forma de hablar, quizá me faltaron unos   o algo así. 
PIDO DISCULPAS.
Seguramente tenía razón el forero que dijo que a estos entusiastas sin conocimientos de electrónica o informatica nos parecía facil lo dificil e imposible lo sencillo (más o menos).
Bueno, de todos modos os agradezco a todos la participación.


----------



## Scooter (May 26, 2014)

Bueno, la letra escrita tiene el problema de parecer mas grave o formal que la palabra no se si ha parecido que me haya ofendido, no es así.
La cuestión es que si tienes un problema 'importante' puede que tengas que dedicarle recursos 'importantes'. Si el problema se aborda como aficionado el resultado será lo mismo, de aficionado; tardará mas, será seguramente menos confiable...

Bueno, pues he estado buscando un rato y no lo he encontrado, así que lo he preguntado a ver si contestan:
http://foro.speccy.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4006


----------



## Scooter (May 26, 2014)

Ya han contestado, creo que bastante claro.
Mañana lo intentaré a ver.


----------



## Scooter (May 27, 2014)

Ya he generado el tono con las instrucciones que me dieron en speccy.org
Lo he hecho con onda senoidal, pero puedes probar con onda cuadrada, mas amplitud etc. Lo dejo a tu imaginación. Puede que con onda cuadrada funcione mejor porque deja "menos huecos"

En el zip está el mp3 y el archivo de audacity por si lo quieres editar.

He puesto un pitido de 1s y después 4s de silencio que supongo que es tiempo suficiente para colgar, si no cuelgas, cada 5s la puerta se abre - para - se cierra - para - .... eso ya lo sabes.

El optoacoplador ahora no lo tienes que conectar entre masa y un canal, lo tienes que conectar entre un canal y el otro y no poner masa, de esta forma la señal tendrá el doble de amplitud porque está "en puente", cuando un canal sube el otro baja, si uno da 1V el otro da -1V en ese momento y eso son 2V de tensión.


----------



## LABARU (May 29, 2014)

Gracias Scooter. Cuando lo explicabas más arriba no lo entendía. Ahora si! 
Ahora a ver si tengo tiempo de ponerlo en práctica...


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2014)

Los compañeros de speccy.org lo han explicado de cine. Yo no sabia usar audacity
Si no va puede ser falta de corriente, en ese caso habría que poner los dos canales en fase y conectarlos en paralelo.
Antes de liarse con mas cosas yo agotaría el tema opto porque es muy muy sencillo si funciona.


----------



## LABARU (May 29, 2014)

Si. El audácity no tiene mucha complicación, con él he hecho los tonos que pretendo usar.
Y el tema del opto espero pulirlo, pero (a falta de medios y conocimientos) sigo estancado... 
Hoy he vuelto a intentarlo y me parece que me da resultados diferentes de los del otro dia... Tengo que hacer unascompras y encontrar en mi ajetreada agenda un rato para poder concentrarme en el asunto...


----------



## LABARU (Jun 2, 2014)

Ay claro, se me olvido decirle a nuestro ínclito moderador que ya que me movía el hillo a un apartado más acorde con la temática, que le pusiera un t´´itulo adecuado, ya que yo no sé si puedoo hacerlo, pero me queda constancia que ellos pueden hacer lo que séa, incluso sacar una entrada de donde la pone el autor y abrir un post nuevo con ella en la picota.
A ver si de esta manera la gente que entiende de telefonía me puede ayudar, porque éste título no describe el tema en absoluto. Yo de todos modos sigo  investigando por mi cuentaa y si consigo algo lo pongo. A ver si de este hilo podemos sacar alguna conclusión electrónica o técnica.
De momento tengo pedidos un palr de optos más, porque creo que a este "se le fué el virgoo en pruebas"... vamos, que ha muerto.


----------



## edwin ts (Jun 2, 2014)

Hola amigos, la verdad no alcance a leer toda la información y la discusión con base en tus dudas, pero pienso una solución sencilla seria integrar un sensor de humedad y un reloj de precisión, la idea es verificar a que horas se debe abrir la puerta, entonces que un Microcontrolador consulte que horas son, y con base a un umbral de humedad de la señal de abrir la puerta o no, pienso seria mas sencillo y no tendrías que ponerte a jugar con equipos o dispositivos de comunicación, de esta forma se haría de forma automática, asi dentro del codigo que desarrolles podes decirle que si no se abrió la ps espere hasta el otro dia para hacerlo, de ahi en adelante lo que tu mente te limite a hacer ya que seria un sistema automático.

El sensor puede ser el HIH-4030
El reloj puede ser el RTC DS1307

y los trabajas cun un arduino, hay bastante información, solo que por ser tan nuevo en el foro no me dejan colocar links, jejejje

Aunque otra posibilidad podría ser, utilizar un modulo GPRS conectado a un micro, este micro se queda esperando a recibir una determinada información por parte del modulo GRPS, esta información la podrías mandar por medio de mensajes de texto como un comando. El micro consulta el estado de un reloj y verifica si es la hora de abrir la puerta, luego consulta si el modulo GPRS tiene información, es decir, verifica si hay información en alguna función que desarrollaste en el programa, así lo que harías es verificar si el comando corresponde y no abres la puerta, de lo contrario le das una espera de al rededor de 15 minutos a partir de que consulto la hora, y si no llega nada ps abres.


----------



## J2C (Jun 2, 2014)

Edwin ts


edwin ts dijo:


> .... y los trabajas cun un arduino, hay bastante información, solo que por ser tan nuevo en el foro no me dejan colocar links, jejejje ....


Llevas más de 3 años registrado al Foro, así que* no eres nuevo*.

Aparte *si hubieses leído todo* el thread sabrías que la persona que tiene el problema no es electrónico, aunque tiene muy buena actitud y ha seguido hasta el momento las indicaciones que le dieron.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## edwin ts (Jun 2, 2014)

Me hago explicar cuando hablo de nuevo, nunca había participado del foro y si lograste ver hace cuanto estoy registrado, puedes observar cuantos mensajes tengo y este es el cuarto, la idea mía es simplemente ayudar, no quiero entrar en un debate ni nada por el estilo, si estoy registrado hace algunos años pero nunca había ingresado.

Ahora, con respecto a lo de los link, si es verdad lo que dije, ya que no me dejaba colgarlos porque soy nuevo comentando.

Saludos amigo.


----------



## LABARU (Jun 3, 2014)

Gracias Edwin por el aporte. La idea es buena, pero la razón por la que quiero poder hacerlo yo manualmente es porque mi región es muy humeda e inestable, con lo que un dia de 98% de humedad puede venir sin lluvia y ser bueno para que el ganado salga a la calle, o puede amanecer una mañana de 70% de humedad pero haber previsión de lluvias para todo el dia. 
OFFTOPIC
es graciosisimo que ahora quw está el hilo en telefonía me conteste la gente sobre el título del hilo (pendiente de que el Sr. MODERADOR lo cambie), pero bueno, todas maneras, toda información y toda idea es y será bieb recibida.


----------

